# "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Aufrüsten 2016: Was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich bin derzeit noch am Überlegen ob ich entweder meinen PC aufrüste oder mir einen zweiten PC fürs Wohnzimmer zusammen stellen soll. 

Wenn ich aufrüste, dann kommt in meinen PC wahrscheinlich ein Broadwell-E und eine 14/16nm Grafikkarte. 

Wenn es ein Zweit-PC wird, dann wahrscheinlich eine Fury Nano mit einem Xeon oder einem i7. Das hängt jetzt noch davon ab, was die Boards kosten werden.


----------



## sierratango06 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Rüst doch auf und verleg USB und HDMI Kabel mit Hub ins Wohnzimmer   So habs ich zumindest gemacht. Noch dazu nen HDMI Umschalter oder Switch, dann kannste dir den Zweitrechner sparen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Also warten tu ich aktuell nur auf Pascal. Sobald der Nachfolger meiner Titan x auf dem Markt ist wird gekauft.


----------



## Guru4GPU (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Bei mir ist es genau so, PC seitig lohnt es sich nicht wirklich aufzurüsten, für FullHD reicht es noch dicke, aber gegen mehr SSD Speicher und neue KH hätte ich eigentlich nichts


----------



## the_leon (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Hm...
Die 660ti ist verkauft und es gibt ne 290X.
Und nen 2. PC mit Phenom x2/x4 und 470 geben.


----------



## criss vaughn (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich habe auch meinen Erst-PC mit allerhand Kram verwurstet, um mir den Zweit-PC im Wohnzimmer zu sparen. Zusätzlich kann ihn dann noch über das Surface Pro ansteuern oder auf die Festplatte vom AV-Receiver zugreifen .. generell macht Kabelverlegen aber nur Spaß, wenn man keine Mietwohnung besitzt (um Schlitze zu klopfen) oder aber abgehängte Decken nutzen kann 

Aufrüsten werde ich CPU und MoBo wohl immer noch nicht, wobei Broadwell-E mich reizen könnte. Die Ti wird nur abgelöst, wenn die 16/14nm Flagschiffe erscheinen. Spannend dürfte die Wahl des neuen Monitors werden - und auch bzgl. Heimnetz muss etwas passieren, die FritzBox 7330 (s. oben) will nicht immer so wie ich


----------



## KaterTom (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich plane für dieses Jahr die Anschaffung eines UHD Monitors mit 120/144 Hz und ein High End Modell der Pascal Generation. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass High End Pascal noch dieses Jahr kommt. Nicht dass sie uns erstmal ein Modell der oberen Mittelklasse vorsetzen und das richtige High End erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Oromis16 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich plane: 2xUHD, 14nm und Zen/Broadwell-E, das alles bitte zum testen gestellt, sonst wird das nix 

Achja, und n neues Gehäuse wäre auch mal was feines - uATX wäre besonders toll


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Geplant sind eine aktuelle ITX-Plattform (Zen oder Skylake/Kaby Lake, 16GB DDR4 und evtl. M2 950Pro 512GB) und Wakü-Komponenten (HK4 Basic, PA3, ...).


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich plane für dieses Jahr die Anschaffung eines UHD Monitors mit 120/144 Hz und ein High End Modell der Pascal Generation. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass High End Pascal noch dieses Jahr kommt. Nicht dass sie uns erstmal ein Modell der oberen Mittelklasse vorsetzen und das richtige High End erst nächstes Jahr.



Davon kannst du ausgehen, dass die HighEnd-Riege erst 2017 (Mitte des Jahres zur Gamescom erscheinen werden. Zur E3/2017 kommt erstmal der Titan X Nachfolger). Ist genauso wie in der letzten Generation. Im Herbst 2016 kommen erstmal Karten die mit der aktuellen HighEnd-Generation auf einer Line stehen, dafür effektiver arbeiten.

Daher gilt auch für mich: Dieses Jahr wird nichts aufgerüstet. Ich werden die Aufrüstung vom letzten Jahr erstmal genießen und mich zurücklehen. Hat auch mal was schönes die Früchte der Planung zu genießen und abzuwarten was nächstes Jahr auf uns zukommt.

Gegen Ende des Jahres werfe ich dann vielleicht mal einen Blick auf die dann rauskommenden Karten. Nicht für meinen Hauptrechner, sondern für eine kleine feine Wohnzimmermaschine so um die 1000 - 1200€.
 Der Nachfolger der GTX970/R9 390 könnte dann interessant werden.  Skylake (i5-6500) und die neusten Grafikkarten werden sich sicherlich so leise kühlen lassen, dass man daraus etwas Wohnzimmertaugliches bauen kann.
Das dann in den Steam BigPicture-Mode booten lassen und ich habe mein persönliche Steam Maschine ohne die Nachteile von Steam OS in Kauf nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## the_leon (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Naja, ich brauch nen Wohnzimmer PC.
50m sind zu lang für HDMI und USB


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich plane dieses Jahr maximal eine SSD. Meine Graka wird mir wahrscheinlich noch dicke für 2016 reichen, und von CPU brauch ich gar nicht erst anzufangen. Eventuell nen Freesync Monitor mit FHD, sofern die in einen Preisbereich kommen, den ich bereit bin dafür auszugeben. Allerdings das auch erst, wenn ich mich überzeugen konnte, ob Freesync wirklich etwas bringt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich würde meine 270X(eigentlich also nur eine HD7870) gerne auf eine Pascal/GCN4.0 GraKa aufrüsten.

150-170W TDP, 4-6GB VRAM und auf dem Leistungsniveau einer 980Ti


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ein neuer Monitor oberhalb von F HD wäre nett mit verträumten 27" aber meine GTX 770/2GB ist für solche Spielereien unbrauchbar. Da mir die Kartenpreise der 980ti nicht gefallen wäre irgendeine Aufrüstung bis die Karten ein brauchbares Niveau erreichen erstmal ausgesetzt


----------



## SaftSpalte (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

2016 ist eigentlich das jahr gewesen wo ich mein system in Rente schicken wollte. 

Aber VR überzeugt mich noch nicht und mein I5 2500k  Leistet bei 4800 mhz genügend Leistung .

Hatte jetzt die GTX 770 meiner Freundin geschenkt und mir eine R9 390 Nitro gekauft (Wegen mooden)


Was ich mir noch kaufen werde ist eine neue Kompaktwasserkühlung . 

Bei 4800 mhz will ich schon sicher gehen das die CPU anstandslos gekühlt wird . Die Antec H2o 620 gluckert mir momentan zuviel weil die schon alt ist (04.02.2012)
Die Kühleistung ist immernoch immense!


----------



## Norisk699 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich will hier nur mal allgemein loswerden dass die regelmäßigen Redaktions-Kollumnen aus meiner Sicht einer der interessantesten Artikel ist, die ich hier lese. Da verpasse ich keinen einzigen. Die diversen Meinungen und Aussagen der Redakteure fügen sich zu einem interessanten Gesamtbild zusammen und man kriegt auch selbst (je nach Thema) meist Tipps und/oder Anregungen bzw. Input für sich selbst zum drüber nachdenken.
Also: großes Lob!

Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen bleibt jedoch:
Die gewählte Präsentations-Variante mit Bildern der Redakteure zum durchklicken finde ich nicht so gut gemacht. 
Klar sind die Bilder schon gut weil man gleich weiß wer hier seine Meinung schreibt aber diese Durchklick-Orgie macht mir jetzt nicht so viel Spaß. 
Das sollte man irgendwie mal anders lösen.



*
Meine persönlichen Aufrüstpläne 2016:*
Eigentlich nichts... alles läuft noch... 
Bei *Prozessoren* passiert eh nicht viel. Hier wird mein nächster Wechsel erst auf einen Achtkerner erfolgen inklusive neuem *Mainboard *und *DDR4 RAM* (vermutlich). Das alles wohl erst 2017...

*Grafikkarte*: 
Die R9 290X reicht derzeit noch locker...
Es könnte lediglich passieren dass mir die neuen Treiber von AMD genauso wenig gefallen wie die bisherigen Catalyst-Treiber und ich nur deswegen auf etwas gleichwertiges oder leicht besseres von NVIDIA umrüste (eher umrüsten statt aufrüsten). natürlich nur sofern ich für meine R9 290x mit Accelero drauf noch ordentlich was auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt bekomme.

*Sonstiges*:
Eine neue Soundkarte mit PCI-Express für maximal 100 € könnte ich mir gut vorstellen...
Mit meiner alten ASUS hab ich nämlich gerne immer mal wieder Treiberprobleme...Die ist einfach nicht für Windows 8 / 10 gemacht und schon in die Jahre gekommen...
Aber diese Aufrüstung läuft dann auch nur unter dem Motto dass ich 2016 nicht einfach nur "nichts" erneuere... 


*Achja*, und ich hab doch noch einen schicken Multimedia-Cardreader rumliegen den ich im Sommer bestellt habe aber ich bin einfach zu faul zum Einbauen gewesen bisher... nur wegen dem Ding mach ich doch das Gehäuse nicht extra auf... 
Bisher hat mein PC nicht mal nen SD-Kartenlese-Slot...


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also warten tu ich aktuell nur auf Pascal. Sobald der Nachfolger meiner Titan x auf dem Markt ist wird gekauft.



Wird wohl dieses Jahr nichts werden.


----------



## Godslayer666 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Hm... eigentlich nichts, lediglich die alte GTX 770 könnte mal ersetzt werden. Naja, muss sie halt noch bissl schuften bis Polaris/Pascal kommt.


----------



## Marcimoto (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich hoffe ja inständig auf Zen Ende 2016. Ursprünglich sollte Skylake meinen Lynnfield ablösen, aber nicht bei den Preisen und der Verfügbarkeit. Das Kühlerproblem war dann das absolute K.O. Kriterium, da es mir nicht sonderlich gefallen würde, wenn die CPU auf dem Transport zu einer (leider immer seltener vorkommenden) LAN zerstört werden würde.


----------



## BuzzKillington (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich bin momentan mit meinem System zufrieden. Aber wenn Zen in Sachen Preis-Leistung überzeugt, dann kann ich mich vielleicht endlich von den Intel-Fesseln befreien.


----------



## DonPotato (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr meine Hd 7950 ablösen kann mit einer neuen Karte im 300€-Bereich.
Evtl. noch ein neuer Bildschrm.....hat aber alles keine Eile


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Alles was ich brauch ist eine GPU auf 980TI Niveau + 8 GB Speicher für unter 400€.
Was ich will, das wäre ein 6 Kerner Zen mit mind. Ivy IPC für 300€ +32 Gig RAM


----------



## Tiz92 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich hätte gern: nen neuem Bilfschirm, mein alter 120 hz 1680*1050 samsung ist nicht das wahre in Bildquali.. Ne neue GPU, AMDs oder Nvidias Topmodell (eher AMD), noch 8 GB Ram dazu, ne größere SSD und KH oder gute Boxen. Wahrscheinlich wird es "nur" ne neue GPU und der Ram.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



> Falls wieder erwarten


Herr Spille, ich bin schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Mir geht es wie Dr. Spille. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird eine grössere Auswahl richtig guter Gaming-Monitore auf den Markt gespült und die Preise purzeln wenigstens ein bischen. Bedingt durch einen neuen Monitor wäre wohl auch eine neue GPU fällig, aber da sehe ich preislich noch schwärzer als beim Monitor.


----------



## lolultra (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich meine beiden 970iger verkaufen und mir den nachfolger der 980ti mit Pascal besorgen und die Geschichte wasserkühlen. Mehr ssdspeicher sowieso )


----------



## I3uschi (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich bin extrem zufrieden mit meinem Knecht, der übrigens vollständig auf Meinungen, Tests und der tollen Community hier bei der PCGH basiert.
Meine Signatur ist quasi nur dank euch allen entstanden, danke dafür nochmal. 

FALLS 2016 eine GPU auf den Markt kommt, die 4k/60 FPS @so ziemlich max darstellen kann, werde ich aufrüsten.
Allerdings ginge damit einher, dass noch ein UHD TV fällig wäre, dann würde das Jahr leider sehr teuer werden.
FALLS nicht, greift der Satz eventuell dann für 2017. ^^

Für Full HD bin ich sehr sehr wahrscheinlich auch 2016 bestens gerüstet.

VR behalte ich im Auge, da fehlen mir noch zu viele Infos um eine Prognose abgeben zu können, aber ein wenig "gehypet" bin zugeben schon. 

Mit anderen Worten: Abwarten, beobachten und so lange weiter zocken. ^^


----------



## SKPC (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Werde mir dieses Jahr eine neue CPU (Zen/Himmelsee) und eine neue GPU(R9 480/490) kaufen. Dazu ein entsprechendes ATX-MB.


----------



## azzih (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Wollte schon letztes Jahr die Graka wechseln, habs dann aber doch nicht gemacht und bin immer noch mit der GTX770 unterwegs. Werd jetzt wohl auf die neue Grakageneration warten, im Grunde zock ich eh nicht viele neue Spiele. Glaub so viele Grakagenerationen hab ich noch nie übersprungen ohne aufzurüsten.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich spare ja aktuell auf eine 980ti, dann mal schauen wie lange es noch dauert, bis Zen endlich mal das Licht der Welt erblickt. Auf blauen Dunst sehe ich es nicht ein das Geld für einen i7 auszugeben.

Achja, und nen neues Monitor Setup würde dann bei Zeiten auch Einzug halten.

Ansonsten bin ich eig. wunschlus glücklich. Ein neues Datengrab habe ich mir im November schon gegönnt, der SSD Speicher ist auch noch nicht voll. Wären also alles eher Luxus Anschaffungen, als das die wirklich Sinn machen


----------



## Joim (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Kommen die dicken GPU's 1080 ti/Titan yxz bzw. gleichwertige von AMD echt erst Anfang 2017? 
Dachte so an August/September?
Die 980 gibts ja schon seit mitte September 2014, Titan mitte  März und 980ti anfang Juni 2015.
Mir ist gerade ein bisschen schlecht geworden, man kann doch nicht jeden Monat nach Roadmaps gucken...

Der Plan war eigentlich im Sommer/Herbst ein wassergekühltes System mit Broadwell-e und 2x 1080 ti zu bauen.


----------



## Drayygo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Bei mir ist dieses Jahr eigentlich nur ein neuer Monitor (27" WQHD + Freesync) geplant.. Wenn allerdings AMD eine schnuckelige GPU mit +15-30% und mehr als 4 GB VRAM rausbringt, könnte ich schwach werden...
Aber dann muss ich ja diese auch in den WaKü-Loop einbinden...und das wird ein Gebastel... ALSO HER DAMIT! 

Wenn Zen wider Erwarten dieses Jahr das Licht der Welt erblickt, und wie oben gesagt 8Kerne mit mindestens Ivy-IPC rausbringt, wird auch ein neuer Prozzi gekauft..


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Habe dieses Jahr schon Aufgerüstet. Genau genommen vor 2 Tagen umgebaut.

Vom i5 3570K auf eine Skylake Plattform mit 6700K und 16GB DDR4. Hat sich im Großen und Ganzen schon gelohnt. Der i5 hat meine GXT 980er doch in einigen Games eingebremst. Im Witcher 3, Evolve, Batman AK usw... gab es immer wieder Einbrüche bei den Framerate.
Jetzt läuft alles sehr geschmeidig. Frametimes scheinen auch deutlich besser.
Zudem jetzt mehr und zukunftssichere Anschlüsse.
System ist eine Ecke kühler geworden und läuft jetzt so leise dass es fast der Xbox One Konkurrenz macht.

Zen hätte mich zwar auch interessiert ist aber noch eine Weile hin. Da hat es mich jetzt zu sehr in den Fingern gejuckt. Zumal ich nicht glaube dass AMD überholen kann. Ein Gleichziehen würde mich aber freuen. Denke wenn zudem die neuen APIs kommen mit DX12/Vulkan wird die CPU Last noch geringer und der 6700K dürfte einige Jahre wieder laufen.

Ansonsten sehe ich mir gern die neuen Grafikkarten beider Hersteller an. Da muss aber schon ein ordentlicher Mehrwert da sein dass sich ein Aufrüsten Anfang 2017 lohnt.

Wird jedenfalls ein spannendes Jahr was Hardware angeht.


----------



## Drayygo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Stimmt..ich vergaß noch etwas... Ich brauche noch mehr SSD´s und einen Wohnzimmer - PC auf Basis einer AMD-APU ist auch noch zwingend notwendig... 
Und ich bin jetzt mal afk um meiner Freundin genau das zu verklickern


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



Joim schrieb:


> Kommen die dicken GPU's 1080 ti/Titan yxz bzw. gleichwertige von AMD echt erst Anfang 2017?
> Dachte so an August/September?
> Die 980 gibts ja schon seit mitte September 2014, Titan mitte  März und 980ti anfang Juni 2015.
> Mir ist gerade ein bisschen schlecht geworden, man kann doch nicht jeden Monat nach Roadmaps gucken...
> ...



Ich gehe stark davon aus, basierend auf der Veröffentlichungspolitik der letzten Jahre ... Erst eine kleine Karte als Technikprove ... Dann die untere High End-Klasse ... Eine Consumerkarte ... Anschließend das Flagschiff ... kurz danach die leicht beschnittene Karte auf Basis des Flagschiffs. Danach alles was in den Consumerbereich fällt.

Der letzte Zyklus war: Februar 2014 die GTX 750Ti, September 2014 GTX970/980 , Januar 2015 GTX960, März 2015 GTX Titan X, Juni 2015 GTX980Ti.

Daraus würde folgen: Februar 2016 die GTX 1050Ti, September 2014 GTX1070/1080, Januar 2017 GTX 1060, März 2017 GTX Titan X², Juni 2017 GTX 1080Ti.

Würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern wenn es anders käme. GTX1070/1080 sehe ich ungefähr auf GTX980 Ti - Niveau bei geringerem Stromverbrauch. Bis dahin ist also nichts auf dem Markt was mich ansatzweise interessiert.


----------



## Joim (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus, basierend auf der Veröffentlichungspolitik der letzten Jahre ... Erst eine kleine Karte als Technikprove ... Dann die untere High End-Klasse ... Eine Consumerkarte ... Anschließend das Flagschiff ... kurz danach die leicht beschnittene Karte auf Basis des Flagschiffs. Danach alles was in den Consumerbereich fällt.
> 
> Der letzte Zyklus war: Februar 2014 die GTX 750Ti, September 2014 GTX970/980 , Januar 2015 GTX960, März 2015 GTX Titan X, Juni 2015 GTX980Ti.
> 
> ...



Ja davor mit der 700er Reihe:  Titan mitte Feb 2013, 780 Ende Mai 2013, 780 ti Anfang Nov 2013, Titan Black Feb 2014.
Das waren schon eklige 1,5 Jahre zwischen 700 und 900... 2 Jahre zwischen den Gens ist ja eine Zumutung, so kann man ja eigentlich keine Gen mehr überspringen oder man hat 4 Jahre eine Karte. 
War das schön wo es nur etwas über 1 Jahr gedauert hat...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



Joim schrieb:


> Kommen die dicken GPU's 1080 ti/Titan yxz bzw. gleichwertige von AMD echt erst Anfang 2017?



Dazu gibt es keine gesicherten Informationen, aber bei jedem Hersteller zwei Theorien.

AMD hat für dieses Jahr ein komplett neues Portfolio angekündigt, aber nur zwei neue GPUs. Einer davon wurde auf der Polaris-Präsentation gezeigt und mit der Geforce GTX 950 verglichen. Es handelt sich definitiv um ein Einsteigermodell, dass vermutlich nur Modelle bis zur R9 370 ablösen wird. Für die andere GPU gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Es ist ein Oberklasse-Chip. Dafür spricht, dass Fiji teuer in der Fertigung ist und seine Leistung nur schlecht auf die Straße bringt – ein neuer, günstiger Chip in ähnlicher Leistungsklasse könnte gut den Bereich von R9 380X bis Fury X abdecken. In diesem Fall würde es bei AMD dieses Jahr keine große Leistungssteigerung geben.
2. Es ist ein Enthusiast-Modell. Dafür spricht, dass viel Entwicklungsaufwand in Fiji steckt und dass die 28-nm-Produktion dank sinkender Nachfrage billiger werden könnte. Die bislang von Hawaii bediente Leistungsklasse würde zwischen einem Tonga-Vollausbau und einem abgespeckten Fiji aufgeteilt werden. Die neue GPU platziert sich darüber und leistet (deutlich) mehr als die Fury X.

Von Nvidia wird eine Ablösung aller Maxwell-GPUs durch Pascal-Modelle erwartet, aber bislang war davon nichts zu sehen. Für den Zeitplan gäbe es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Nvidia führt Pascal in zwei Stufen ein. Im ersten Jahr bildet die "GTX 1080" auf GP104-Basis das Topmodell. Der Big-Chip GP100 (oder 102) folgt als Titan und 1080 ti mit Verzögerung. Dafür spricht, dass Nvidia bei Kepler und Maxwell sehr viel Erfolgt mit dieser Strategie hatte.
2. Nvidia führt Pascal top-down ein. Zuerst erscheint ein Titan-Nachfolger oberhalb der heutigen Maxwell-Modelle, die dann Schritt für Schritt durch moderne Designs ersetzt werden. Dafür spricht, dass die Leistung der Titan X schon heute nur noch wenig Begeisterung hervorruft. Ohne ein leistungsfähigeres Modell würde Nvidia den Enthusiast-Markt also mindestens ein Jahr lang brach liegen lassen.


Welche Theorie jeweils stimmt, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Ein Faktor ist sicherlich die enorme Chipgröße der letzten 28-nm-Generation. Beide Hersteller werden versucht sein, die Chipkosten und damit Größe deutlich zu reduzieren. Aber genauso wichtig ist es natürlich, einen Tick größer und leistungsfähiger als der Konkurrent zu bleiben.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Also ich hab dieses Jahr, gar nichts vor.
Selbst wenn was Dickes kommen sollte, wirds von mir noch nicht benötigt


----------



## Joim (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es keine gesicherten Informationen, aber bei jedem Hersteller zwei Theorien.



Hab mich nur gewundert das jeder so selbstverständlich von Anfang 2017 sprach, als wären vor kurzem neue Infos bekannt geworden.
Kenn nur die Roadmap wo ein Releasezeitraum (von low bis high) für Pascal mit q2-q4 2016 angepeilt ist. Das würde ja gut ins 1,5 Jahre Schema passen.

Danke für die Theorien.
Bei AMD würde ich eher zu Nr. 2 tendieren das wäre für mich logischer... Eine neue Version der Fury/Fury X mit 8gb HBM2 und die neue GPU dann schneller. Denke nicht das etwas neues kurz darauf gleich wieder ersetzt wird.

Die neuere release Strategie von Nvidia find ich einfach nur traurig. Highend Kunden die immer auf mehr Leistung warten sollten auch zu erst bedient werden und nicht mit ihrer Standhaftigkeit gespielt werden.
Hihi kaufst du vielleicht doch das schlechtere Modell das du eigentlich gar nicht willst?
War ja in Ordnung als "früher" nochmal ein halbes Jahr später ein Modell das minimal schneller war rauskam, aber das jetzt das schönste Paket aus Leistung und VRam ganz zum Schluss ein halbes Jahr später kommt ist einfach nur zum


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Wenige Aufrüstwillige hier scheinbar... aber der Markt stagniert zur Zeit oder seit kurz nach Einführung der PS4 ja sowas von...
Man könnte fast meinen die wollen nix verkaufen...
Wo sind die fetten "+50 %+x" Leistungssprünge der 2000er Jahre?

Nur die Monitorhändler können sich scheinbar freuen, hiervon hört man vielerorts Leute Sachen auf die Wunschzettel kritzeln. 
Aber spätestens dann freuen sich erfahrungsgemäß kurz darauf sicher auch die Grafikkartenhersteller 
(was? meine Riva TNT 2 kann kein 4K flüssig bei 120 FPS darstellen?!  *g*)


----------



## ghost13 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ja Genau! 780ti die Problem Karte schlechthin! Die OC Versionen sind eine Spielwiese für Bastler, Bios schrauber etc...
Da hau ich mir lieber ne AMD Karte rein und Zocke einfach : ) incl. Neuem Treiber Interface etc. Die Startzeit mit einer SSD ist Atemberaubend ; )
Wenn man sich die Hässlichen Dos Menüs von NV anschaut; ) lol


----------



## cuban13581 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Wirklich dick aufrüsten werde ich wohl dieses Jahr  nicht. Für Full HD und hohe bis maximale Details wird  mein System für dieses Jahr auch noch ausreichen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Vielleicht gibts einen neuen Unterbau mit Zen, aber das ist auch mehr als fraglich. Intel bietet mir einfach zu wenig Mehrleistung für den Preis, deswegen bin ich auf Zen gespannt. Eigentlich wollte ich schon bei Skylake aufrüsten, aber nö, da kann ich ruhig noch warten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Mein Plan derzeit

Nun wenn endlich amd zen kommt und gleichzeitig Intels broadwel-e kommt 
dann entscheiden ob den amd zen oder intels haswel-e boadwel-e ode ivy bridge -e wird
Abhängig wie teuer das wird
 GPU
 nun da warte ich auf 200€ GPU mit leistung von gtx980
ram aufstocken auf 16gb
Neue SSD
Eventuell vielleicht dann einen retro rechner mit XP und Vista


----------



## Screetch82 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

ich werde wohl mein i7-4790K@4.8ghz , 32GB , GTX 780 TI, 256GB Samsung Evo
etwas anpassen und eine 2. SSD einbauen. Wäre gut wenn es 1 oder 2TB bezahlbar geben würde.
Ich warte auch auf die neuen GPU's da die 3gb VRAM nicht ausreichen. 4 und 6GB sind für X-plane
auch wenig. Ich hoffe das AMD und Nvidia beide GPUs mit 12 GB als standart anbieten.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Bei mir wirds nur ein 65" oder größerer 4K OLED TV. Der PC reicht so wie er derzeit ist für 2016.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Keine Aufrüstpläne für 2016...warum auch?


----------



## Terryl-87 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Grafikkarte gerade erst auf eine XFX R9 390 Black Edition aufgerüstet. Als nächstes die WAKÜ und dann Ende des Jahres CPU und Mainboard.


----------



## uluf (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

PC gerade erst neu gekauft, aufgerüstet wird da wohl außer einer Soundkarte nichts dieses Jahr. Mein i5 6500 und die r9 380 sollten hoffentlich für die meisten Spiele in fhd/hoch 2016 noch locker reichen.


----------



## Nazzy (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich denke, meine Config wird noch bis 2017 reichen, zumal ich " nur" Full HD spiele + Downsampling. Ausserdem möchte ich erst noch " sehen", was Zen taugen wird.


----------



## Palmdale (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Wenige Aufrüstwillige hier scheinbar... aber der Markt stagniert zur Zeit oder seit kurz nach Einführung der PS4 ja sowas von...
> Man könnte fast meinen die wollen nix verkaufen...
> Wo sind die fetten "+50 %+x" Leistungssprünge der 2000er Jahre?
> 
> ...



Hm, wollen Sie schon, nur sind die Zeiten schon lange vorbei, wo mit relativ überschaubarem Aufwand solche Leistungssteigerungen möglich waren. Wenn man wie aktuell geschehen schon ein relativ hohes Leistungsniveau erreicht hat, ist es schwierig, dieses mit dickem Plus noch weiter zu steigern; gabs glaub ich letztens mal nen Artikel zu in der PCGH Print. Hoffen lässt bei GPUs allerdings der Sprung auf 12/14nm 

Ich persönlich möchte auch gerne aufrüsten, einfach weils Spass macht. Jedoch soll mein zukünftiger mindestens 6 Kerne haben und der dazugehörige auf Skylake-Basis wird noch lange auf sich warten lassen, weshalb der 3570k noch bissl halten muss. GPU technisch warte ich auf den Nachfolger von meiner 980Ti, doch auch das dürfte wie schon erwähnt bis Q2 2017 dauern. Dann allerdings kommt gleich ein 34" 21:9 mit G-Sync dazu, der Stand heute noch nicht mit Single-Grafikkarten in Ultra-Settings befeuert werden kann. Daher tuts auch hier bis zum Kauf der Asus ROG mit WQHD.


----------



## mrmouse (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich es erstaunlich finde, wie oft und wie schnell aufgerüstet wird.
Vorallem, wenn bei manchen der Grund des Upgrades ist, 5FPS mehr  zu haben.

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2016....Januar...

...und ich hocke wahrscheinlich als letzter an einem S775 System.

In den letzten zwei oder drei Jahren, war ich immer wieder am überlegen, ob ich die CPU, MoBo + Ram mal aktualisieren soll.
Ich entschied mich jedes mal für Motorrad-Sachen, z.B. Lederkombi (beste Entscheidung!).

Jedenfalls bastel ich immer wieder in Videoschnippselprogrammen rum und im Winter spiele ich auch mal ein Ründchen.

Selbst mit meinem System kann ich die meisten Games, die mich interessieren, wie Grid Autosport, Dirt Rally, Portal2, CS:GO und paar weiter gut spielen.
Nur im neusten GTA Titel merke ich nun, dass meine Kiste, wie sie in der Signatur steht, nicht mehr Up-To-Date ist.
Ok, ok...das Rendern dauert auch immer ein bisschen...aber es funktioniert!

Was mich vom Aufrüsten abhält?

Die ganzen Neuerscheinungen. Ein Refresh nach dem anderen.
Ich werde die nächsten Monate, wenn nicht Jahre, noch bei diesem System bleiben und zur Not an der Taktschraube drehen; oder Ersatzteile aus dem Keller holen.


Achja... irgendwie fühlt sich es gut an, mit diesem System noch zu fahren


----------



## DARPA (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich muss mir definitiv nen neues Ladekabel fürs Handy holen


----------



## JunglistMovement (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

bis auf ne größere SSD brauch ich erstmal nichts.


----------



## Rolk (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

@mrmouse
Eine neue Grafikkarte solltest du dir aber langsam gönnen. Dann schnurrt der Oldtimer in Spielen wieder besser.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der Sprung von GTX 670 auf 780 Ti mit meinem QX9650 @3,5 war enorm. In Witcher 3 zum Beispiel der Unterschied zwischen Low- und High- bis Ultra-Settings. Einen Core 2 Quad mit 3,8 GHz und ordentlich aufgedrehtem FSB braucht man für viele Spiele tatsächlich noch nicht aufzurüsten (ich verweise aber auf die PCGH-Messungen zu KI-lastigen Szenen in Dirt Rally), aber eine HD 5850 ist wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Tipp: Im kommenden Heft testen wir mindestens 15, eher 20 Grafikkarten im Preisbereich 150 bis 250 Euro im Vergleich mit so alten Möhren – da lohnt sich das Reinschauen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Benne74 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ein Aufrüsten ist bei mir nicht wirklich nötig aber wenn mir was preislich atraktives über den Weg läuft werde ich meinem Basteltrieb vielleicht mal wieder freien Lauf lassen.
Vielleicht ein Zen Unterbau oder eine neue Graka? Mal sehen wie sich der Markt und die Leistungsdaten entwickeln.

Ansonsten ist glücklicherweise das Sockel 775 System meiner Eltern auch noch da. Dort lässt sich bestimmt für schmales Geld etwas optimieren.


----------



## mrmouse (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

@ Rolk:
Oldtimer...... Gefällt mir gut!

@ PCGH_Torsten:
Das ist interessant. Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich der Meinung (bin)/war, dass bei so einem alten "Grund-System", alles über der HD 5850, nicht wirklich Mehrleistung bringe.
Mal angenommen ich würde meine HD 5850 gegen eine R9 380X Nitro tauschen...ich trau mich es ja fast nicht zu fragen....würde ich einen Leistungsschub merken (auf mein System bezogen)?
FSB läuft mit 424Mhz, dazu ein 9ner Multi. Mehr FSB macht mein vollbestücktes MoBo stabil nicht mit; schade 

@ PCGH_Raff:
Da werde ich mit Sicherheit reinschauen!
Merci für den Tipp.
Zu den alten Möhren gehört Sie aber noch nicht, ok vielleicht, ein bisschen 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich warte auf Pascal, und wenn das Teil wirklich so gut ist wie vermutet, dann fliegt die 970 raus.
WQHD Monitor mit 29" oder mehr ist auch geplant und vieleicht mal eine neue Soundkarte.
Die Titanium ist schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen, ansonsten ist erst mal nix geplant.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



mrmouse schrieb:


> @ Rolk:
> Oldtimer...... Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> @ PCGH_Torsten:
> ...



Zahlenwerte habe ich keine, da ich aufgrund von Wasserkühlung nur schlecht zwischen beiden Karten wechseln kann. Ich fürchte, Thilo wird mir auch keinen Aufrüstartikel für so alte Rechner auf den Themenplan setzen. Aber zumindest in meinen aktuellen Titeln (Witcher 3, War Thunder) habe ich heute mit fast maximalem Einstellungen höhere Frameraten, als mit der GTX 670 in niedrigen beziehungsweise mittleren Settings. Auf vielen War-Thunder-Maps könnte sogar Downsampling funktionieren (normale Auflösung: 1.920 × 1.200). In Witcher 3 bin ich von Low auf fast-Ultra (nur Hairworks reduziert) und habe 45-50 FPS, wo ich vorher über 35-40 froh war. Verglichen damit war der Leistungsgewinn durch einen i7-5820K unter Beibehaltung der GTX 670 (PCGH-Dauertest vor einem Jahr) lächerlich. War Thunder lief damals 4 Prozent schneller, heute sind es sicherlich 40.

Also ja: Eine Aufrüstung lohnt sich. Beachte aber, dass das alles Spiele mit niedrigen CPU-Anforderungen sind – in einem Battlefield 4 sähe die Situation anders aus. Für die persönliche Abschätzung sollte man einfach die Auflösung auf 720p reduzieren. Die Frameraten und Settings, die man dort erreicht, wären mit einer modernen Grafikkarte auch in höheren Auflösungen drin.


Mein FSB beträgt übrigens 467 MHz auf einem Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P. Wenn du einen Tag Zeit hast, empfehle ich die Clock Skews für CPU und Northbridge durchzutesten. Leider kommen für beide Werte beide Richtungen in Frage, so das man viel testen muss um die richtige Kombination zu finden. Aber man kann sich rantasten* und ich habe so  ungefähr 70 MHz FSB zursätzlich geschafft, ohne Spannungen anzuheben.

*Methode: FSB hochsetzen, bis das System schon beim POST abstürzt. Dann Skews soweit in die Richtung verändern, bis er wieder schon beim POST abstürzt. Mittelwert nehmen, FSB anheben bis es instabil wird und jetzt in kleinen Schritten die etwas höheren/niedrigeren Werte-Kombinationen ausprobieren. Gegebenenfalls mehrfach wiederholen und sich dabei immer feiner rantasten. Am Ende den robustesten Wert merken und den FSB absenken (10-15 MHz sind zu erwarten), bis er auch unter Windows stabil läuft. Ich empfehle vorher alle Laufwerke abzuklemmen. Das wird ein Tag mit sehr vielen Abstürzen, die Windows durcheinander bringen könnten.


----------



## ein_schelm (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Werd mir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall eine VR-Brille holen... 

Dann, je nach dem welche Performance meine R9 290 noch bringt, steht eventuell hier ein Update an. 
Ich liebäugle mit einem Cross Fire System - also R9 290 + R9 390. Aber das verbraucht mir irgendwie zu viel Saft... 

Vielleicht warte ich doch noch die nächste Nvidia Generation ab?!


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich rüste mein CPU-Paket auf, der 2500K schwächelt inzwischen selbst bei 4,6 GHz merklich. Weiß noch nicht ob es ein Zen, Haswell-E, Broadwell-E, oder Skylake wird. 
Ich werde die Tests abwarten und dann entscheiden wie viel ich ausgeben möchte. Eventuell fliegen die drei Festplatten raus und machen einer 2TB SSD Platz.

Je nachdem wie Pascal ausfällt muss auch die 970 weichen, aktuell bin ich aber noch relativ zufrieden.


----------



## SKPC (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Werd mir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall eine VR-Brille holen...
> 
> Dann, je nach dem welche Performance meine R9 290 noch bringt, steht eventuell hier ein Update an.
> Ich liebäugle mit einem Cross Fire System - also R9 290 + R9 390. Aber das verbraucht mir irgendwie zu viel Saft...
> ...



Naja ich würde CrossFire/SLI aus dem Weg gehen, solange es Karten gibt die die selbe Performance auf die Straße bringen wie 2 (oder mehr) Karten im CF/SLI. Mal schauen wie AMD's Polaris GPUs abschneiden, dann einige Monate später nVidia Pascal.


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Ich habe erst Anfang Dezember "aufgerüstet" auf, siehe Signatur.
Das reicht erst mal, oder? :B


----------



## Deimos (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

"Geplant" sind meine Updates in der Regel nicht. Meistens kaufe ich, wenn mich etwas besonders überzeugt. Der Bedarf nach "mehr" ist ja ohnehin immer vorhanden. 
2016 hoffe ich daher auf tolle neue Displays (im Stile des Dell 30-Zöllers dürfte es weitergehen) und schnelle Grafikkarten.

Bei der CPU wirds der 3770k wohl noch eine Weile tun, aber mal schauen, was das Jahr so bringt.


----------



## MrPC (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Bei mir steht demnächst ein Grafikkarten-Upgrade an. Meine alte Gainward GTX 760 Phantom mit 2GB GDDR5 Speicher schwächelt leider bei vielen aktuellen Spielen schon langsam. Das Warten auf die neuen 2016er GPUs dauert mir allerdings zu lange. Daher liebäugle ich mit einer msi R9 390 oder R9 390X. Mein Prozessor (i5 4690k @4,5 GHz) und Mainboard sind noch absolut "gaming-tauglich", hier besteht erstmal kein Aufrüstungsbedarf


----------



## Squeeza (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe erst Anfang Dezember "aufgerüstet" auf, siehe Signatur.
> Das reicht erst mal, oder? :B



man hat deiner CPU 2 Kerne geklaut :O


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*



Squeeza schrieb:


> man hat deiner CPU 2 Kerne geklaut :O


Ich weiß nicht was du meinst *änder*pfeif*


----------



## the_leon (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Aufrüsten 2016" - was planen die PCGH-Redakteure?*

Steht immer noch da, dassd du nen Quadcore hast


----------

